# Dog Walk for Dog Park Fundraiser in Woodbridge Virginia



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That sounds like a lot of fun-great event to raise funds.

Hope you have a great turn out and lots of fun!


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Hope you have a good turnout! Have fun!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

We had a great turnout. Lots of smiling faces and happy dogs. I got pictures of Mercy playing with a fellow Golden Retriever. I will post pictures later.


----------

